# A new case again...



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Okay, this is the case I currently have:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811147056

Everything is just packed in so tightly that I'm considering a bigger case.

I -was- looking at the XCLIO case with the two 250mm fans but after looking at it in some pictures, it doesn't appear to be any bigger than this rosewill case I have. The dimensions are not much different.

Can anyone suggest a BIG case that I can fit all my watercooling and stuff in? I don't know whether the XCLIO is classified as a Mid or Full tower because Newegg has the silver one under Full and the black one under Mid. They are the same...

I'd -like- to have a full tower, one with atleast 5 optical drive bays.
Thanks


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

almost forgot, I'd like one with a window


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

The Aspire series is a good option as a whole.

My friend just picked up this case, and he loves it:
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2169033&CatId=1509

Pretty big..

Fulltower:
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1389580&CatId=1510
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1389579&CatId=1510


There are many GREAT reviews about this one and it's size..

http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2380196&CatId=1857


Just to get ya started..


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Ahh great! I was really enjoying the look of the Tt Armor Series. Doesn't Blackduck have one of these? If anyone can tell me more about the rear 120mm fan and how it is mounted, I'd really appreciate it. I was hoping to mount a watercooling radiator there but I do not see the proper holes for directly mounting a 120mm fan. Is it held in with some kind of special brackets or something?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have an Aspire X-Navigator series. It's HUEG with great cooling. There's an 80mm mounted in the front that sucks air in and blows it over the HDD racks. On the side there's a 120mm fan that can be mounted to work as intake or exhaust with minor work. The back has two more 80mm fans mounted to suck air out. On top is the final 80mm which is set as an exhaust. The grills on the fans are minimally restrictive so they generate very little noise. The case also includes control for up to 5 fans so you can dialup the amount of cooling and noise you want. The fans also have blue LEDs which are bright enough to bring in most aircraft. I has 4 large bays and 2 3.5" bays with three HDD cages.

JUST DO NOT KEEP THE INCLUDED PSU!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Anyone familiar with this?
*full case - ebay*


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i vouch for the x navigator. i was able to fit in an external water cooling kit on the inside. it really is huge...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811144092 is link to mine. it comes in alot of other colors


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Well...after thoroughly reviewing the Tt Armor Series case, I decided to go ahead and purchase it. My expectations are pretty high...I chose it based on what I needed/wanted. It filled all my needs as far as I can currently tell, it's not here yet, but it will be on Thursday. It's being shipped alone and apparently the box weighs just shy of 55 pounds (according to UPS). I am expecting a lot, I hope I'm not disappointed. I'll come back with pics after I have installed everything.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Thermaltake makes some great cases so I'm sure you'll be pleased. Those Armor series also have awesome aesthetics going.


----------



## agentRed (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah, the Armor is great! Heavy too!


----------

